
Tony Delgado Launches Coding Bootcamp in Puerto Rico - devhero
https://hackernoon.com/tony-delgado-launches-coding-bootcamp-in-puerto-rico-0bl3y7w
======
devhero
Tony Delgado is a Puerto Rican-American software developer, businessman,
activist, philanthropist, and tech entrepreneur who has started multiple
online and software-based businesses. He is the founder of Disrupt, an online
media, and education company that has leveraged the power of social media and
technology to transform the lives of the students all throughout Latin
America. Tony is on a humanitarian mission to help the 3 million people who
live on the island of Puerto Rico, by teaching the principles of technology,
innovation, and entrepreneurship. He thinks the word "nerd" should be
considered a curse word in school, as it shames kids from being smart and
excelling in life. He wants to change young people's mindsets and make them
become open-minded and have a different view of technology and the
opportunities it contains.

